
As the World Melts, an Artist Finds Beauty in Ancient Ice (2018) - prismatic
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-technology/as-the-world-melts-an-artist-finds-beauty-in-ancient-ice
======
freedomben
Super interesting. Makes me wonder how much history we'll miss from areas that
never freeze. Layers of sediment seem so much more fragile than ice.

On the off chance the author sees this, I enjoyed the article but the overuse
of commas did make it a little hard to read.

